

Apple’s Spaceship Headquarters  - arvind_k
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/11/a-glimpse-into-apples-crazy-new-spaceship-headquarters/#slideid-312121

======
selectstar
I wonder if the builders will glue all fixtures and fittings in place to
encourage a full building upgrade in a few years when the chairs start looking
shabby or the washrooms needs upgraded. :)

~~~
sjwright
iFixIt must score Campus2 for repairability!

------
edoloughlin
Wow, Wired's generated the biggest noscript menu I've seen:
[http://imgur.com/v36A5BU](http://imgur.com/v36A5BU)

------
josephagoss
|It won’t be the only place you’ll find Apple employees on site — a cluster of
buildings tucked away at the southern edge of the campus will be reserved for
R&D

So the Engineers that matter don't get to be in the spaceship! Must be a
secrecy issue.

------
chrisdevereux
"Walled garden"

